
WAPO: The secret life of Kim Jong Un’s aunt who has lived in the U.S. since 1998 - d_e_solomon
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/the-secret-life-of-kim-jong-uns-aunt-who-has-lived-in-the-us-since-1998/2016/05/26/522e4ec8-12d7-11e6-a9b5-bf703a5a7191_story.html
======
d_e_solomon
The piece of the story I would really like to know more about is the details
behind why they chose to leave NK.

